# Thunderbubble: a different look at TH/SS termies



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Over a couple months on SM army lists I've been asked to review I've recommended quite a few times with adding TH/SS termies on foot for various reasons (i.e. player wanted termies, assault unit, etc.) and had quite a few questions about why. So with the concept in mind I wrote up a How To article on this tactic followed up with an army list. The linked army list is below with a backlink to the How To and hope it helps people!

Thunderbubble: SM mech w/TH/SS bubble-wrap


----------

